# gov mill



## dirty tools (Aug 27, 2013)

I got my new (to me) mill gov surplus my cost $374 plus trailer rental and gas  to bring it home.
No pictures today but it is a ENCO manuf. 1986
some of the handles are bent, not bad and has surface rust on the table.
Much larger than I need or thought it would be.
VERY heavy so I will dissemble to get off the trailer my friend said he would help he (after he sees this he won't)
pictures and information tomorrow as I work on it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow what a steal! Look forward to seeing pics!  



Bernie


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 27, 2013)

Gotta have some pics as soon as you can get em.  Congrats on the killer deal.  I love Gov surplus auctions, sometimes nobody even shows up and you can steal the whole show for a song and turn over what you don't want to keep.  I had a friend who went to every surplus auction in the area and made a pretty decent living rehabbing and turning a lot of the stuff around.  He was more into tinkering on the machinery than building things so it worked out really good when he would bring home a truck bed and trailer full of machinery and start refurbishing them.  He was super meticulous about his work and always had high quality rebuilds and paint jobs.  Most if his stuff looked and worked just like new when he was done.  That was his hobby and I sure do miss him now.

Bob


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 28, 2013)

here are a couple of pictures as it sits on the trailer


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 28, 2013)

So it never really happened:whistle::whistle::whistle:


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 28, 2013)

And now the Pictures


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 28, 2013)

dirty tools said:


> And now the Pictures



Looks like you will be busy cleaning her up.  Not sure where that milling machine has been or who used it for it to be bent up.  Still nice find.  Good luck


----------



## george wilson (Aug 28, 2013)

Careless yo-yo's driving fork lifts around do a LOT of damage. You can buy better handles than that from Enco or MSC co. I'd get the Bal Crank type,which is closer to the original Bridgeport handle. What a horrible bunch of idiots,putting machines out in the rain. I couldn't stand to work in a gov't surplus depot. They did the same in Richmond,Va.


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 29, 2013)

Any suggestion on cleaning the ways of surface rust?

I have  started teardown and paint stripping (about 8 layers) 0f NAVY paint. The head and motor is off and as soon as I get it moved closer to my shop  I will take the ram and knee off.
I want to clean the surface rust off while the paint stripper is working.


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 22, 2013)

I got ugly beast cleaned and a coat of paint on it (pictures to follow).
Took off the motor, head then the ram.
The ram  was frozen but some wd40 got it free enough to move the I coated
the surfaces with used ATF oil and it moves smoothly. 
Next week I will move it into its new home.
Still have a long way before I can use the beast.


----------

